# Anyone know what the title of this unknown music may be



## james N (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post so hello to you all. I heard a certain piece of music on classical f.m a while ago but did not catch who composed and played it. The only information i recall about it was the presenter said, this is the epitamy of an english winter. The music was not fast, it was rather flowing with violins (the violins or strings being the main instrument i think) the general key was rather low. A part that caught my imagination was the thought of moss or mould growing on a damp tree. It was a refreshing piece of music and i would like to find out what it is called. If anyone has any ideas then please repond, thanks
Almost forgot, there was no singing in it, thanks for the response


----------



## charles_arthur_bosch (Aug 18, 2008)

Sounds like Benjamin Britten, but it could be Samual Barber, although he was an American.


----------



## charles_arthur_bosch (Aug 18, 2008)

Try Winter Words, Op. 52, by Benjamin Britten.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Another thing you could try is seeing if there is an on line play list for your radio station. Our local classical station posts one for nearly a year at a time, so I can go back and guess what time I was listening and maybe find the answer.

I don't believe I've heard a piece that fits that description, unless it's Vaughn Williams' Sinfonia Antartica, but that's scarcely an English winter. I'd be interested in finding out what you heard.


----------



## james N (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks for the response, unfortunately i cannot find the title on the radio website . The reason for this was because i searched months after i heard it, and really couldnt remember the exact day and hour. Ive always thought it would be a shot in the dark asking you guys, but there you go, i really cant give any more info. Thanks for all the resoponse anyhow, i will still keep an ear out for it.


----------



## islandersbob (May 30, 2008)

shot in the dark here, maybe Winter from Vivaldi's four seasons?


----------

